# The Dordogne new bits



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi folks

we left Gers today and are currently on the Garrone about 70 miles south of the dordogne or 2 days at our current pace.

We did some of the dordogne last year and i suspect the main tourist trail from Bergerac to rocamadour via sarlat so seen most of the must see places along that route and will probably re visit a few.

Looking at the map there is quite a bit of dordogne we haven't seen north and north west of sarlat so I am looking for recomendations. I would also like to find somewhere either a lake or slow moving stretch of water to get the dinghy out as well as a recomendation for a fast moving stretch where we can so some kayaking like we did in l'ardeche where you set off through rapids and they pick you up assuming your still alive later. Must be rapids as we are experts now and fearless!

Any aires recomendations also appreciated or wild spots. Not fussed about sites.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Barry you are getting out too much. :lol: 
..
.
.
.
.
.

.
...
.
.enjoy it

dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Would like to help Barry.
But our time in the Dordogne was at our holiday home and travel was by car and home again.

Going north the town of Perigeux is the county town and well worth a walk around. Then it's up towards Oradoue sur Glane (spelling).
We have used many of the Pineau de Charante farms to stop over free and sample their produce.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks chaps

ray are they like France Passion. Not heard of them before. Is there an online list anywhere or something you can email or pm me?

I cocked up today. Found another cracking aire at Bardigues and went off to explore the Garonne river near Valence on the bike and ended up in the middle of a nuclear power station. Still we have the aire to ourselves (so far) it's still cracking weather. Can't complain.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Its great here too. Sunny clear sky and a roasting 15 degrees.


dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not sure about France Passion Barry.
I met this Pinau des Charante seller at a market and he invited me to stay at his vineyard with all facilities free. I did buy a case as my mother (God bless her) was drinking a bottle a week.

Then we just seemed to find one after the other. Small roadside signs led us to them in our 39ft. RV with no problems.

Ray.

p.s. I wrote this for the RV mag soon after.


Dear Editor,
While touring the Dordogne in southern France this September, we were taken by our hosts to visit a local county agricultural show in the north of the region. 
Here amongst the stalls and exhibitors of local produce, we came across a supplier of "Pineau des Charentes" giving away tastings of his product.
As I am quite partial to this delicious aperitif, I was happy to be forced to partake of a sample or three. Of course the vendor pressed a copy of his advertising publicity onto me while I was otherwise occupied.
Later while glancing over this flyer, I noticed that his "farm" offered free camping. While I do know that many vineyards do offer free parking for self contained motorhomes, this one offered all the normal facilities of a normal campground, with the added luxury of a dump.
When I asked him about this generous offer, he did say that buying some of his products was not obligatory but he would be happy to sell them.
It was some weeks later that we found ourselves in the Charente area and locating his flyer we thought we would just try him out.
Locating his "farm" was a little difficult as trees obscured the sign. But I am glad we persevered. True to his advertising, there was electricity, water, dump, shower, toilets and washing machine. All FREE.
We stayed three nights and did buy some Pineau but were under no pressure or obligation to do so.

The site would be large enough to accommodate any size RV, although electrical power was to a normal 16 amp. Outlet. 
Amis Camping-Caristes can be found on the D730 leaving the small town of St. Aigulin heading west signed Royan from the D674. It's the first turning right after the town sign with a line through it. It's nicely central on the borders of The Charente and The Dordogne. Bordeaux and St. Emilion can be reached within an hour.
M. Gouzilh the proprieter can be reached on (0033) 5 46 04 84 29.

Pineau des Charentes in case you have not tried it is a blend of wine and Cognac. An aperitif similar to a pale Sherry or white Port with a strength of 18% alcohol. It's official description is:-
Pineau is the proud and only owner of two "Appellations Controlees", one for the area and one for the Cognac. It earns the right to bear the name by respecting a strict set of standards.
The cognac must come from the same vineyards as the grape juice and must have a minimum alcohol content of 60%.
At the point when the cognac is added to stop the fermentation of the grape juice (or must) the alcoholic strength of the blend must be between 16 and 22% vol., and production does not exceed 27 hectolitres per hectare. It then has to be aged for several years (1 year minimum) in oak casks.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks very much Ray. Sounds great although I suspect Mrs D may look upon it as a bad idea. Me on a farm surrounded by booze! They sound ideal though.

Cheers


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry,

there are a couple of reasonable canoe places in Brantome, the one with the blue canoes seemed the better one. You can book in town just up from the Abbaye, and they offer a selection of trips from a paddle round town to a 17km trip. They are based just outside the town, and we took the 12km trip from there down sream, and they collected us 3 hours later. No major rapids but a few weirs to cross and a couple of rocky bits to negotiate.

There is a large aire in Brantome, just a big field with marked out pitches. This was very full in August, probably 80 MH's there but I guess it is quieter now.

There is an aire by the lake at St Mathieu to the south west of Limoges where you could use your dingy. Also a good fitness trail around the outside of the lake.

Colin


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Montpazier....best of all the Bastide Towns imho


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Many thanks for that useful info Brantome on the list and we are going to visit montpezier tomorrow. Going to stay at the aire At biron.

Cheers


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Going to stay at the aire At biron.


Not so much an aire barry-just a piece of grass by the chateau......we stayed on the aire behind the fire station at Montpazier-short walk to the village.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

You are very close to our home when you are in Monpazier. Unfortunately for you we are in Cornwall for our son's wedding on Saturday.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Thought the aire at Biron might me quiet with some views. We can use the bike to ride to montpezier. I can see a lake nearby on the map. Any wild spots near there or lake acces for the boat?

Thanks again
Barry


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

If your heading down there is a nice aire in a village called Preignan in the middle of some beautiful countryside it is a sports centre car park with designated camping bays and fresh / waist water no river near sorry.

The village next on montaut les creneaux on the D272 is worth a visit as it's a interesting walled village but no campsite there.

If your heading up stop at Chateau Monbazillac nice car park out side the chateau and as many free tastings as you like and it's good wine at good prices, the gardens are also worth a walk but don't waist your money going inside the chateau.

I agree with Colin quite nice Aire at Brantome I think it's E3 a night and they charge for water so fill up before you get there right in the town, nice river and it was packed in August (i didn't notice Colin).

it's a lovely town but this was our second visit and noticed it was very touristy this time allthough it was nice having a good choice of restaurants and bars to eat in.

Trev


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

You could try Montignac beautiful town and the aire is right on the river bank
Bri


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Trev and Bri.

I remembered last night a place called st leon sur vezere where there was an aire and right by the river a few spots with ehu which I think was some kind of municipal campsite which I think was about 9 euros. Don't know if anyone been but there were canoes opposite. From memory we saw it on the bike and then rode to montignac. Don't remember the aire so will check them out. Will be in sarlat tomorrow morning for the Market but will stay at the aire At Montfort vitrac then go up to montignac area unless mrs d decides she wants to go to rocamadour again!

Too many choices and sadly now too little time

forecast is superb.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Thanks chaps
> 
> ray are they like France Passion. Not heard of them before. Is there an online list anywhere or something you can email or pm me?
> 
> I cocked up today. Found another cracking aire at Bardigues and went off to explore the Garonne river near Valence on the bike and ended up in the middle of a nuclear power station. Still we have the aire to ourselves (so far) it's still cracking weather. Can't complain.


A cracking aire. Glad you liked it.
Almost 10 years since we found it.
Is the visitor's book still there? It's the only aire we ever visited that had one.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=87196

It was a boules weekend when we visited and there was a match going on round every corner of the village. Not that there are many corners!

Good luck and continue to enjoy your trip.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that autostratus. Had it to ourselves. One van turned up early evening and either didn't like it or didn't like us and left.

Just landed at biron by the chateau. Stunning. Tons of green space and just one van so far. Not a cloud in the sky.

Spot of lunch then off out on the bike I reckon.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry forgot to add. Didn't see the visitors book.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

Just remembered Barry we stayed in a beautiful village called Beynac about 10k west of Sarlat and also close to la Roque and the walled city of Domme . The campsite is called camping le capeyrou on the riverbank and had the most beautiful backdrop of the castle.
Bri


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Just remembered Barry we stayed in a beautiful village called Beynac about 10k west of Sarlat and also close to la Roque and the walled city of Domme . The campsite is called camping le capeyrou on the riverbank and had the most beautiful backdrop of the castle.
> Bri


In full agreement- and if you can manage the steep walk (or scooter??) up to the chateau the views are amazing


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Many thanks for the replies. WIll check out the places mentioned although I am loathed to go on another campsite of any description after our experience in Cap D'Agde. Some great Aires round the Dordogne from memory and its still shorts and T Shirts on the scooter. Perfect riding conditions. Sunny and 27 degrees.

The afternoon didnt go so well though. Lunch was rudely interupted by a call from a customer whos computers were all playing up so I spent two hours fixing them remotely with the laptop. The Aire at Biron however must make one of the most stunning temporary offices and these trips have to be paid for by someone I guess,  

Went to Montpeziers just now though and I agree it has to be the best Bastide we have seen. We are a bit Bastided out though now so next on the agenda is finding some water for some late summer swimming and boating. Oh and a Kebab from Sarlat as its one of the best Kebab shops in France! Hopefully followed by a case of Leffe but I might have to find hookup as the fridge is still knackered on Gas, unless I drive around for a few hours first to cool it down.

Thanks again


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

Can I ask if you use the camperstop book and if you have a tom tom as the best way i found over the last couple of years is to go on the camperstop website and you pay E3 a country for the poi I then set it to shout when i am within 5K of one.

It seams to take all the searching out when i have had enough driving i wait for a bing and if it looks nice i stop if it doesn't i drive on that way it's a surprise this year in a 5 week holiday i drove on twice and to be fair i was being fussy.

however i do like your way of asking other members then looking first to see if you would like it, our trouble this year was finding a good cheep internet option wile away.

Very jealous as the area your in i think is one of the best.

Enjoy

Trev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Trev

I use the French camping infos website mostly and the aires book. I have the offline version off the website but usually go online with the wifi antenna when I can as it then translates the comments. At the risk of sounding like a clever dick I'm pretty good a finding aires that suite our preference like this one. It's superb. What I often want to hear is places to see and visit hence the questions about boating etc. 

We try to decide where we want to see and then choose the best aire or wild spot within ten miles and use the bike. 

The sun is going down here and the sound is carrying across the open valley. We can hear stags rutting not too far away. They sound like monsters. Mrs d will cack herself if appears at her Window at four in the morning making that racket. Then again so will I!


----------

